# Honda HS720AS vs Toro Powerclear 721 QZE



## Miles (Sep 16, 2016)

I am getting my sister and her new husband a snowblower for Christmas and think it may be smart to buy one early. I want to choose between the Toro 721 QZE and the Honda HS720AS, both with electric start. Consumer reports likes the Toro a bit better, but also recommends the Honda. Does anyone have a clear preference between these two single stage machines? I will buy at Jack's Small Engines which is nearby and they carry both brands. I have gotten excellent warranty service from Jacks on the HSS928AWD I purchased from them 2 years ago. My sister is not mechanically inclined and lives 80 miles from me, so reliability is important.


----------



## Miles (Sep 16, 2016)

Any single stage owners out there?


----------



## Zavie (Sep 23, 2014)

Miles said:


> Any single stage owners out there?


Yup, I'm here but it's my turn to cook dinner. Be right back after dinner lol.


----------



## Grunt (Nov 11, 2013)

I have a Toro 421QZE Power Clear that is a ten year old version of the Toro 721QZE. Other than three or four sets of paddles and scrapers, I haven't had a bit of trouble and I would buy another "IF" this thing ever quits.


I have several pieces of equipment with Honda motors on them and can vouch for their dependability. I know nothing about their snow blowers.


----------



## Zavie (Sep 23, 2014)

Ok I'm back. I have the Toro 721R and it does a great job for me.
I don't like the up-swept "ergonomic" handles on both the Honda HS720AS vs Toro Powerclear 721 QZE. If I did I would have gone for the Toro. Why? Because I feel that the chute rotation control is far smoother thus easier to use on the Toro. On the Honda I think the chute rotation controls are oddly placed, making the lever hard to use. The chute deflector on the Honda is also hard to use. Granted the Toro does not have a deflector control but to me the Honda's requires too much effort to accomplish a simple task. My advise is to get behind the controls of both of these blowers and see what you like or dislike for yourself. Both are solid machines and will give many years of service. Sometimes it's down to the ergonomics and therefore ease of use.


----------



## Miles (Sep 16, 2016)

Thank you Grunt, and thanks Zavie, for your feedback and good advice. I will go to the dealer and try out both machines.


----------



## markd (Oct 29, 2014)

I looked at the same two blowers a few years ago and ended up with the Honda. I agree with others above, that the Toro controls are a little smoother, but I really wanted to have the deflector control that was lacking on the Toro. My driveway is close to my neighbor's property and I need to make a lot of deflector adjustments to keep my snow off of his property. Also, you can't beat the Honda engines and it is made here in the USA! You can't go wrong either way.


----------



## Miles (Sep 16, 2016)

Thanks, Markd! I had forgotten about the country of manufacture. That will figure into my decision as well.


----------



## CalgaryPT (Dec 7, 2016)

I've had both Toros and Hondas. My last HS520 I gave to my friend as he is older and needed an easy start machine. It has electric start but he hasn't used it as it starts up every time. My current single stage is a HS720CC. I love it. It lacks the chute controls, but that's just one less thing for me to worry about jamming (I do 26 properties). No issue with chute other than w/o the controls you can't go right against a wall with the Honda Commercial machine. Never been an issue for me..I just aim straight and push it ahead.

Both are good machines. But I prefer the Hondas. If just for a few properties I'd lean towards the HS720 w/ chute controls.

Best of luck.


----------



## Miles (Sep 16, 2016)

Thanks, CalgaryPT! I've had good reliability from the Honda motors over the years.


----------



## Miles (Sep 16, 2016)

I just picked up the Honda HS720AS from Jack's Small Engines. I did not try the Toro, the US-made part of the Honda really appeals to me. It's so good to be bringing back the manufacturing industry to the U.S.A.! It starts right away with a pull. I have not tried the electric start, but I got that because I am gifting the snowblower to my sister for Christmas. Thanks for all the advice here.


----------



## CalgaryPT (Dec 7, 2016)

That's a great machine. Your sister will be very happy.

My sister gets socks for Christmas.


----------



## Miles (Sep 16, 2016)

Thanks CalgaryPT. This is for my twin sister and she is the best!


----------



## Arktic447 (Dec 16, 2019)

*Honda 720 vs. Toro 721/821QZE*

I've had the old Japanese built Honda 621 single stage and after 18 years I decided it was time to replace it. I think Honda has really dropped in quality, particularly in the engine area. There is something about an aluminum cylinder liner (in the Honda) that doesn't sit well with me. The Toro models have a Loncin engine (made in China) that have a cast iron cylinder sleeve, forged crank in heavy ball bearing mounts. The engine is even covered so that snow doesn't quench the cylinder. The chute controls on the Toro are much much nicer to use also. Best of all, I got the Toro (824 QZE) for $400.00 less than the Honda Commercial grade (the only one I would consider due to it's engine having a cast iron cylinder sleeve. The Toro is also a 252 cc and will power through anything. Mine has electric start (I'm wondering why?) and it starts first pull - every time. A five-year old could pull the cord and start it.


----------

